# Aussie Fish



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

New Video






All fish are treated for external and internal parasites and fully acclimated for reef conditions. Also all fish are eating LRS food and NLS pellets

Send me a PM for a specific fish and I will take a phone pic for you.

Fish Price list:
Lineatus Sub Adult $249
Lineatus Ultra Male $349
Lineatus Super Male $429
Lineatus Super Male SHOWSIZE $649

Labouti Sub Adult $229
Labouti Ultra Male $329
Labout Super Male $399

Flame Hawk $99

Copper Band $139

Yellow Assessor $85
Blue Assessor $85

Harlequin Tusk $299

Thanks everyone

Dave


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi GTA Reefers 
I trust that Big Show will forgive me but I am travelling to Hamilton for business this Friday (Nov 20) during day time hours and I can pick up and deliver any of his fish or corals to GTA / Mississauga 
Can't go east of Don Valley Parkway but I'm happy to meet almost anywhere 
No charge for my travel time or gas but you will need to make your deal and payment with Big Show ahead of time 
Might be challenging to coordinate but I am willing if ok with Dave at Big Show 
Let's keep this as PMs please 
Sam


----------

